# Help!!! How to do Prime rib on the Egg?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just bought a standing rib roast. How do I do prime rib on the BGE? Best recipe, please.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

http://biggreenegg.com/recipes/prime-rib-roast/

http://youtu.be/mVvU6auxhAM

http://www.biggreeneggsperience.com/Standing_Rib_Roast.html


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/1996/03/beef-standing-rib-roast-prime-rib.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to the green egg forum.....www.eggheadforum.com


----------

